# Lowrance hook 7 or bird helox 7?



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

What ones better will be putting it up front by trolling motor so real don't need the lake maps. First down scan unit I'm buying. Need input I do a lot of bass fishing but also going to start off shore structure fishing. If u could post pics of screens that would be grate kinda leaning toward the bird think it has better picture. But don't know thanks


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a hook 7x this is a sonar strictly unit if getting gps look for a nav + bundle hook.


----------

